# Dry cough after vet visit



## huskyluv

Good morning guys! My mother in law asked me to post a question on here for her. She has a 9 year old long coat chihuahua that went to the vet a week ago on Thursday, June 18th to have his teeth cleaned. While he was under for the teeth cleaning, the vet pulled 9 teeth that were loose and in really bad shape, and gave him his rabies vaccine. When she went to pick him up from the vet that afternoon he had a dry cough that the vet said was normal. He is also taking an antibiotic (Amoxicillin) twice a day since his teeth were pulled.

Well, it's been a whole week and his coughing has actually increased since she picked him up from the vet and shows no signs of going away. So her question for the forum is, is this dry cough lasting this long normal? Anyone have experience with this or suggestions on how to help ease her dog's coughing? For what it's worth, her dog does not cough when sleeping or eating but when he's awake it's nonstop coughing.


----------



## Rosiesmum

It's not unusual for dog (like us) to develop a dry cough after they have had an anaesthetic as the tube they pass to intuited them can cause irritation to the throat.

Usually it passes within days, so this is something to keep an eye on. The antibiotics should cover any possible chest infection as it's broad spectrum. He would also have had his heart checked prior and post surgery.

When did he last see vet? Let him know what is going on, he should be able to perhaps advise on cough suppressant if that is okay.

Must add it's pretty dire that vet gave rabies vaccs on same day as anaesthetic and teeth out 

Vaccs should only be given to dogs in tip top condition, not stressed etc.
Too late now I know...


----------



## huskyluv

Rosiesmum said:


> When did he last see vet? Let him know what is going on, he should be able to perhaps advise on cough suppressant if that is okay.


Thank you Barbara! He last saw the vet the day of the surgery, a week ago. My mother in law has been saying every day that she is going to call the vet and ask if the coughing this long is normal, yet she still hasn't gotten around to it. *shrugs* If it were me I would have been on the phone with the vets a long time ago...but it's not me.



Rosiesmum said:


> Must add it's pretty dire that vet gave rabies vaccs on same day as anaesthetic and teeth out
> 
> Vaccs should only be given to dogs in tip top condition, not stressed etc.
> Too late now I know...


I totally agree and I do not like her vet's practices at all. In fact she recommended him to me and I took my husky there once for a wellness exam and rabies vaccine. He barely looked at my dog and injected him with 5 vaccines I did NOT ask for after SPECIFICALLY reiterating multiples times that I only wanted a rabies vaccine. I was furious and have never been back there again, nor will I ever set foot in his office EVER.

The only reason she uses him is because he is cheap. This is definitely one of those cases where you get what you pay for.


----------



## Rosiesmum

Hope all goes well for this little guy, let us know how he gets on please 

x


----------



## Brodysmom

Like Barbara said, coughing a little after being intubated and under anesthesia is rather normal. Coughing a week later is NOT normal. I'd have him back for a recheck. It's very possible he picked up a little respiratory infection while there or possibly kennel cough. As we know, when people have sick dogs - they take them to the vet! So even though they disinfect and try to stop any transmission of bugs, it does happen. Especially if the dog's immune system was stressed by a vaccine and also being under to have teeth pulled. My guess is he picked up a bug there. I'd be back at the vet for follow up if he were mine. 

Brodysmom


----------



## huskyluv

Brodysmom said:


> I'd be back at the vet for follow up if he were mine.


Same here. I will pass on your replies and HOPEFULLY she will at least make the effort to call the vet. It is frustrating for me to "sit back" and watch everything going on but I don't think it would be appropriate for me to call HER vet regarding her dog's condition...not that I haven't thought about it. *sigh* By the way, we're talking about the same chi mom who's other 9 yr old female has a debilitating case of luxating patellas in both legs to the point she can hardly stand, let alone walk for at least the past year. It makes me so mad that she doesn't take care of these issues yet I'm in a bind and can't say anything b/c she's my MIL. Sorry, I had to let out a small vent.


----------



## huskyluv

Just a little update for you. She went ahead and called the vet's office and the receptionist told her that his medication should be helping with his cough but she didn't buy that. So they told her it could be something in his chest and told her to keep an eye on him for now and if she's still concerned next week to give them a call and they can do a chest x-ray on him.

I don't know about you folks but I really don't like the response she got from the vet's office. I mean it's already been a week and they want her to wait longer plus they're telling her that antibiotics are supposed to help with a cough?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Next week??? That seems like a long time to wait to see if it clears up.
I would tell your mother-in-law to go to another vet. This vet might be cheaper now, but in the long run it might wind up costing her more.
I hope her chi get better. Keep us posted on how he's doing.


----------



## rcj1095

Hi Girl,

Just catching up on my posts. If pneumonia or something develops, it can get ugly so quickly. I'm not one to panic but I surely wouldn't wait until next week. I certainly can understand your position and you can vent here anytime to us. It must be frustrating for you. It would be to me. Just let her know that anything respiratory can develop and worsen so quickly, especially in these little dogs of ours. You're a doll for trying to help when I'm sure you just want to grab the dog and get it to the darn vet. :foxes15: Keep us posted!!! I'm going to check your guinea post now and see how she's doing.


----------



## huskyluv

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> I would tell your mother-in-law to go to another vet. This vet might be cheaper now, but in the long run it might wind up costing her more.


Oh believe me I've tried. I even tried to get her to take both her chis to my holistic vet who is 1000 times better than who she's taking hers to. She actually went to my holistic vet's office and talked to them before taking her male in for the teeth cleaning and stuff that started this post and she said there was no way she was paying how much they wanted for the services she needed done. For starters, my vet charges $45 for the wellness exam and her vet charges $28. BUT what she doesn't get is that my vet actually EXAMINES the dogs rather than just glancing over them while talking to you. I've tried reasoning with her that it will cost less in the long run but she's the type that only looks at what it cost now.

What is even more frustrating is that obviously they are having problems affording appropriate veterinary care for the two chis they have now, BUT the real kicker is that she is actually looking for another one. OMG I almost want to scream what the heck is wrong with them?! She gives them flea treatment (Advantage) only when they already have fleas to save money on that and she does not give them heartworm prevention b/c she refuses to pay for that. And they live in the swampy Orlando, FL which is practically the mosquito capital.

I feel so sorry for my husband having to bear the brunt of my venting and frustration with his parents. He gets where I'm coming from and has tried explaining it to her as well in the hopes that maybe she'll listen better to him since he's her blood son but nope.

Well, tomorrow's my birthday so I may not be updating tomorrow. But as it stands right now, her dog Buster is still coughing throughout the day when he's not resting. I talked to her and told her I highly advised taking him to the vet but she has decided to keep waiting until next week. I know why she wants to keep waiting too, it's because she does not want to pay for another vet visit so she's hoping he'll get better on his own. 

Oh and Robin, I wish I could just take her dog to the vet myself. I feel bad for feeling this way, but in all honesty every time I look at her poor dogs I think in my head how they deserve so much better. I really do believe that will all my being but at the same time I feel so guilty since it's my MIL.  I haven't updated on Jasmine the GP yet but I will.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

First off let me say "HAPPY BIRTHDAY!"

I know it's so hard when you see an animal not being taken care of properly. You want to just jump in and take over. 
Some people have to learn on their own. I can't understand why in the world she would be looking for another pet when she can barley afford the one she has now.
I hope for the chi's sake his cough does clear up next week. If not your MIL will be looking at a huge vet bill and a poor little chi that is even worse.

Have a great birthday girl!!


----------



## Rosiesmum

I think the vet is thinking that if the cough is a respiratory infection, the meds (antibiotics) will cover it...That of course depends if there is an infection there if it is sensitive to said antibiotic!

Coughing can also be a sign as you will know of heart failure and fluid build up of fluid on the lungs.
I can understand your frustration here 

x


----------



## huskyluv

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> First off let me say "HAPPY BIRTHDAY!"


Thank you! I totally needed a little pick me up just now. 

So here's what unfolded this morning that has me so upset right now.

So this morning she hands me a card and birthday present and before I can even open it says she's taking her chi, Buster, in to see her vet this morning since he kept them up all night with his nonstop coughing. My husband took the opportunity to highly suggest they take him to our holistic vet and also said that maybe if she'd gone to our vet in the first place she wouldn't be in this position. Well then she got all defensive and said that our holistic vet probably would not have done ANYTHING for Buster because he is high risk being old and severely overweight. And she made the smart*ss comment that 'what was our holistic vet going to do for Buster, acupuncture on his teeth?' I am so upset and furious with her comments it's not even funny.

However at the same time I am glad that she is actually doing SOMETHING. Buster is at the vet right now as I type. I will be out at a family get together this afternoon and evening but I will update as soon as I can after I find out what their vet visit this morning produces.

Thank you all so much for your support. I don't know what I'd do without you, you're all like family.


----------



## huskyluv

Okay I finally decided to update this just in case anyone cares to know where things are at with Buster the coughing chihuahua. This will probably be my last update on this though since it just upsets me to no end.

My MIL took Buster in on Saturday to see the vet about his coughing. The vet's solution? More medication. So he put Buster on (in addition to the Amoxicillin twice a day, antibiotic): Torbutrol twice a day for cough and pain; Doxycydine twice a day, another antibiotic; Hycodan syrup three times a day for cough; and finally Lasix twice a day, a diuretic. Since this lovely new regime of chemicals coursing through his body he has had two potty accidents in the house and vomited once in the house as well.

Needless to say, he's still coughing and tomorrow marks two weeks since it all started.


----------



## Brodysmom

Poor Buster. Sounds like he may have some heart failure going on if the vet is giving lasix. Congestive heart failure can cause a persistent cough. Lasix will help a little to pull some excess fluid off of him, but I'm not sure that antibiotics and cough syrups will help. If he doesn't have an infection, the antibiotics aren't doing anything. The cough syrups may help some to suppress the cough and give him some rest, but if he has an enlarged heart and probably some pulmonary hypertension going on also, the cough is not going to magically disappear. Poor guy.

Sounds to me like he needs a chest x-ray! Not just treating him symptomatically.

Brodysmom


----------



## huskyluv

I totally agree Tracy, but my hands are tied. I'm not even going to talk to her about Buster anymore, it's not even worth it. She doesn't listen to anything I or my husband say anyway. All she wants to hear is that her vet is right and the magic pills he gave her will make everything perfect.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Oh Valerie, I am so upset to hear that Buster is not doing any better. I feel so bad for you as well. I know how hard it can be dealing with family and not crossing the line with them. Sometimes it's better to just leave it alone. You and your hubby did all that you could. It's not as if you could doggienapp Buster and take him to your vet. Which I'm sure crossed your mind.
I would have been upset too with the holistic vet remark, but don't let it get to you. You know how good your vet is , and it shows with your healthy fur gang.

Anyways, I know you said that you might not post on Buster anymore, but could you _maybe_ pm me about him? It will drive me crazy not knowing how the little guy is doing.


----------



## Brodysmom

yes, I'd like to know how Buster is getting along too!! So if it doesn't make you too upset, keep us posted. If he has a lot of cardiomegaly (enlarged heart) going on, the lasix may actually work pretty well and his cough may decrease. 

I'm glad your mil FINALLY took him in to be seen. Even if it wasn't to a holistic practice. At least a vet did see him and treat him, even if it was symptomatically.

Brodysmom


----------



## huskyluv

You're so sweet to care so much. If only you guys or I were Buster's mommy. lol Oh believe me I'd take that dog in a heartbeat he is so drop dead gorgeous. He's got his issues sure (who doesn't?!) but such a stunning example of the breed.

Here's the only decent pic of him in my photobucket account, doesn't do him justice but so you can see what a beautiful boy he is. He's the chocolate and white long coat all the way on the right. The smooth coat fawn is her other chi with the LP and of course you already know my handsome Dakota. :coolwink:









I would gladly let you know how things turn out for him. Only reason I didn't want to keep posting about it is b/c it just gets me all worked up and angry when I think about it. If nothing else maybe this whole thing will serve as help for someone else dealing with something similar.


----------



## Brodysmom

That is a beautiful picture Valerie. Dakota just kills me with those ice blue eyes. You're right, Buster is a stunning little guy! I love his colors and what a pretty head he has. I hope that she can get things sorted with him. He must be exhausted from coughing all the time. Poor thing. Sorry, I will shut my mouth. 

Brodysmom


----------



## huskyluv

Yeah i know I feel bad for his poor throat, that thing must be raw by now. You know it really does make me feel a lot better now that I got this out in the open rather than having it bottled up inside for the past few days.


----------



## Brodysmom

You just use us as your sounding board. We will help you sort through it. You are such a good mom. And even though your mil acts like she doesn't hear you or want to follow any of your advice, maybe a tiny little bit of it is getting through.  

Brodysmom


----------



## huskyluv

Aww, thank you. I truly do hope so. I did convince her to switch from feeding her chis Pedigree, Eukanuba and Science Diet over to Innova Evo and Natural Balance. At least something got through. Thanks for giving me some hope!


----------



## angusandme

huskyluv said:


> Good morning guys! My mother in law asked me to post a question on here for her. She has a 9 year old long coat chihuahua that went to the vet a week ago on Thursday, June 18th to have his teeth cleaned. While he was under for the teeth cleaning, the vet pulled 9 teeth that were loose and in really bad shape, and gave him his rabies vaccine. When she went to pick him up from the vet that afternoon he had a dry cough that the vet said was normal. He is also taking an antibiotic (Amoxicillin) twice a day since his teeth were pulled.
> 
> Well, it's been a whole week and his coughing has actually increased since she picked him up from the vet and shows no signs of going away. So her question for the forum is, is this dry cough lasting this long normal? Anyone have experience with this or suggestions on how to help ease her dog's coughing? For what it's worth, her dog does not cough when sleeping or eating but when he's awake it's nonstop coughing.


I have a chihuahua mix and the same thing happened. He is now on prednisone for the cough which has helped a lot, however when weaning him off. He started coughing non stop again. It is heartbreaking to not know what to do.


----------

